# Martha Stewart Knitting and Weaving Loom



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Thinking of purchasing one of these for a grandchild's Christmas gift. Anyone have any experience using one? Would I be wasting my money?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

IMHO it depends on whether the child is interested in loom knitting. Maybe something simpler if this the first step. Some of the circular or other shaped looms, a French knitter or take the child shopping, look at the looms as if thinking of purchasing for yourself and gauge her interest.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for your input. It's actually a grandson I'm thinking of getting this for. He's 8 and loves to do craft projects and hand sew pillows and other small things. I got him an Indian seed bead loom last year and he likes it but the little seed beads are tedious. He's made a ton of the woven loop pot holders and wants to learn weaving. So I thought this might be fun for him to do.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I think you are right. I haven't used the Martha Stewart loom. I heard some lose the pegs but don't know if Martha Stewart's loom is one. Threr a lot of pieces.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Sockmouth said:


> Thinking of purchasing one of these for a grandchild's Christmas gift. Anyone have any experience using one? Would I be wasting my money?


I bought the kit with on sale with an additional percentage coupon off.. Even with that it was a waste of money. Since the pegs are interchangeable they don't fit in the holes right..Some have plastic barbs on them that keep them sitting higher than the other pegs.. It looks like an old picket fence. The pegs absolutely refuse to stay in place.. They pop out constantly and that's a pain in the neck. The wire on the yarn tool is about a third the thickness of the knifty knitter tool. The Martha Stewart tool broke within 24 hours.

IMO you would be money ahead to research Knifty Knitter hoops on the internet (Amazon has them) and stay away from the Martha Stewart loom set.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sockmouth said:


> Thinking of purchasing one of these for a grandchild's Christmas gift. Anyone have any experience using one? Would I be wasting my money?


how about this site 
http://www.cricutmachine.com/knifty-knitter-c-72.html

Knifty Knitter Loom Set w/Slim Jim (red loom you can make child's hat and I have also made older children's hats on the green loom and with the little flower loom I have made tons of stuff on there it's not just for making flowers and the slim Jim is awesome for all kinds of toys I have done
Knifty Knitter Project DVD (great videos)

also what about a rainbow loom the kids love these looms they make rubber band bracelets they can be found at Joann's or Michael's

I would not suggest the Boye knitting looms as they are horrible to work with

need any other info pm message me glad to help
Btw I have just about all knitting looms on the market
I am a avid loom knitter since 2009 I have gotten into designing my own patterns now


----------



## lsavitz (Jun 13, 2013)

Sockmouth said:


> Thinking of purchasing one of these for a grandchild's Christmas gift. Anyone have any experience using one? Would I be wasting my money?


I use the Martha Stewart loom and I love it. However I would not recommend it for a young child. I think that something like the Darice looms would be better.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

The good things about the Martha Steward looms is that the pegs are closer together than on the Knifty Knitter looms, so you can make items that turn out well using just one strand of worsted weight yarn, and the fact that you can reconfigure them into different shapes and sizes.

The pegs, however, may not work out well especially for a child, as they can come out of their holes easily, and many children tend to be frustrated easily at young ages. If you were to take the loom setup that seems to be a favorite size, and glue the pegs in place, this might work out a lot better. I did this when I found the perfect size for the hats I wanted to make a lot of for charity knitting, and none of the pegs have come out after knitting almost 100 hats.


----------



## lsavitz (Jun 13, 2013)

randiejg said:


> The good things about the Martha Steward looms is that the pegs are closer together than on the Knifty Knitter looms, so you can make items that turn out well using just one strand of worsted weight yarn, and the fact that you can reconfigure them into different shapes and sizes.
> 
> The pegs, however, may not work out well especially for a child, as they can come out of their holes easily, and many children tend to be frustrated easily at young ages. If you were to take the loom setup that seems to be a favorite size, and glue the pegs in place, this might work out a lot better. I did this when I found the perfect size for the hats I wanted to make a lot of for charity knitting, and none of the pegs have come out after knitting almost 100 hats.


What configuration do you use for hats?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I think the loom should work. It can be configured so many ways so if he becomes proficient he can move up a level. I had no problems with my kit. I bought it on Amazon which was cheaper than Lionbrand. Plus it can be used as a weaving board so he can do many things with it. However, the stitches get tighter as you knit them so it takes some technique to work on the loom that I could not figure out. So it was strenuous and slow going but my biceps got stronger.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Sockmouth said:


> Thinking of purchasing one of these for a grandchild's Christmas gift. Anyone have any experience using one? Would I be wasting my money?


Some have used the Martha Stewart loom set and have made wonderful items. I found the MS loom set consumed knitting time by taking time to kit up the loom and then maintaining that configuration while knitting was very distracting, causing mistakes in the knitting. Correcting the errors were done with an accompaniment of a discord of the loom's instigation ie, popping pegs was popular. I would suggest the Loops & Threads round loom set at Michael's, it is the nearest to the KK and you can use a coupon on the purchase. A good instruction book is Philips's "Loom Knitting Premier" and coupons apply to books at JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby. Note, there is only one loom tool in the loom set and if you want to work with your grandchild you will have to get an extra loom tool. After if the interest is still up you can add a long loom set from Michael's or go to http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com for a wider range of well constructed looms and books I like this one also, "I cant believe Im Loom Knitting! by Kathy Norris. Cindy left out the word "Loom" in the title of the book on her web site. It has been reprinted with a new cover keeping all the good inside. If you have other questions please PM me. Happy holidays. We will be looking forward to seeing pictures of both of your projects. Moon Loomer


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think the loom should work. It can be configured so many ways so if he becomes proficient he can move up a level. I had no problems with my kit. I bought it on Amazon which was cheaper than Lionbrand. Plus it can be used as a weaving board so he can do many things with it. However, the stitches get tighter as you knit them so it takes some technique to work on the loom that I could not figure out. So it was strenuous and slow going but my biceps got stronger.


what stitch were you using?


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have 2 set of the Martha loom. I use a small jewelery Hammer to tap my pegs in and they stay in just fine.I also found that as I use mine more the hole seems to loosen up a bit and I don't need to hammer the pegs in place. I like having 2 sets as I can make some pretty big looms.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Karen M1 said:


> what stitch were you using?


A regular knit stitch - bringing the bottom stitch over the working yarn. When I took a class, we were warned that the stitches gets tighter as you work them. That is why I gave up on the loom. Too slow to fight each stitch.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

try doing an e wrap or the U stitch. both of them will be looser. The ewrap is the looser of the 2. If you find yourself making your stitches too tight (when knitting over) start off with yarn guide. You can make one out of a plastic straw(McDonald's size) cut down about 1/3. Put your beginning yarn thru the straw. I am not sure if there is a video on u-tube, but you can check.As you get used to the loom and the technique, your speed will increase., Hold the straw with the yarn inside as you would a pencil and begin wrapping. I hope this helps...


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> A regular knit stitch - bringing the bottom stitch over the working yarn. When I took a class, we were warned that the stitches gets tighter as you work them. That is why I gave up on the loom. Too slow to fight each stitch.


 Hi SQM, I like Isla Philips (Purling Sprite), she is a great creator, here is a YouTube that demonstrates the 2 stitches that you should use. Master these and you will be able to control stitch tension as you snug up each stitch. 



 this is to "Create ribbing on a knitting loom". After you master those knit and purl stitches, then study the u and e wrap stitches they are deceptively easy to goof up their tension! Why, because both the e and u wrapped stitches pull yarn from the previously knitted stitch when you do the yarn over, very short colorways will make this yarn movement visible. I call this "back tensioning". Note, if you tug your present stitch too tight, hook that tight loop that is on the peg, and get a bit of slack. Happy Holidays, Moon Loomer


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

That was the problem. The wrapped stitches pulled on the previous stitch and then it is impossible. I did indeed give a loosening tug but it again tightened up. I will check your link. Thanks.

I checked link. It is so slow to loom. I could have done twice the number in that time. Unless of course she slowed down for the video.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> That was the problem. The wrapped stitches pulled on the previous stitch and then it is impossible. I did indeed give a loosening tug but it again tightened up. I will check your link. Thanks.
> 
> I checked link. It is so slow to loom. I could have done twice the number in that time. Unless of course she slowed down for the video.


Your speed will come, first get the tension! Then the stitches will flow. I knit with a group every Friday night. Some nights all the stick and yes the arm knitters are the speed demons, and other nights seem to be reserved for the Loom Knitters. Just do not get caught by the frog. That back knitting slows everyone. Ho ho, Moon Loomer


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree about the pick the MS pick broke after one project! However, I didn't have any problem with pegs falling out. I push them in really hard. I think for a child the MS is good because you can adjust its agjustable


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

I have the MS looms, in fact, I had 2 and gave the 1st one away. I hate it. It is such a waste of time to put together, but like everything from MS, it is made complicated because it's her. I would not recommend it for a beginner or anyone for that matter.


----------



## lsavitz (Jun 13, 2013)

I replied to this forum before and I said that I would not start a child out with the Martha Stewart loom because I though it would be simpler to learn on a knifty knitter type loom. However I didn't mean to imply anything negative about the Martha Stewart looms. I do own 2 Martha Stewart looms and I use them regularly usually with the smaller pegs. I like the flexibility of being able to set up different sized looms. I have neuropathy so I don't have much strength in my fingers. for that reason I use a small tack hammer to set the pegs and a pair of pliers to pull them out. I have never had any issues with pegs coming out during a project. I also don't have any problems with stitches getting tight but I knit kind of loose. The only complaint I have about the loom kit is the loom pick. it is very flimsy and the metal bends when you try to use it. I always use a pick I got with a cindiwood loom.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

If you are still interested in the Martha Stewart Loom and Weave set I have one that I would like to sell. Send me a PM if you ate interested.


----------



## carolyn4 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have given both my grand daughters both 8 at the time, the knifty knitter looms. Also have given to others in family these and they still use them . I was so proud of the girls of their jobs. One of my GD just took off on hers. I really found she was & is still a very talented 13 yr.old. And Also, those pegs have never come out on them. W/ the different types out there, especially for an 8 yr. old, the knifty knitter is the best price, & best all around for him. He will have fun, and you will also have fun, just to see what he will come up with. 
PS, As for me, I do have the different kinds, and they are all great,,, BUT as for the kids, I tried the simpler ones & Best price. After you see how he is & does,,,, then U can go from there. That is what I did, never any regrets.!

Good Luck.
Carolyn4 :lol:  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I bought an MS loom, and was disappointed. The plastic case fell apart and the pegs either fell out of the holes, or wouldn't fit all the way down. As someone else mentioned, the pick is very flimsy. I emailed Lion Brand and they sent me a new one. I think my first loom was defective, because it looked like a lot of then had been returned to Michaels which all had the same date. The new one is better.
My go-to loom for a quick hat is still the Knifty Knitter. I would recommend it for a child. Very sturdy and easy to use.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Sockmouth said:


> Thinking of purchasing one of these for a grandchild's Christmas gift. Anyone have any experience using one? Would I be wasting my money?


I think this loom is too complicated for a child. It is even complicated for an experienced loomer. You have too insert different size pegs for a project. It is a royal pain. I hate this loom.


----------

